# Oldest Goat?



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

What is the oldest goat you have ever owned? Does anybody know what the oldest goat ever was - age and breed? Waht is the average "natural" life span of a goat? By natural I mean the goat dies of natual causes (is not killed to put in the freezer).

Jen


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The oldest that I've ever had and still have is Bootsie, she's a Pygmy/Nigerian cross that was born May 27, 2000...she was retired from breeding at age 8

I just lost my pygmy buck Hank and he was turning 8 years on 4/1

I think lifespan has alot to do with not only the health of the goat, but it's purpose....any breeding animal has a shorter lifespan than one who's been retired as a pet or one who is strictly a pet.

Lifespan on bucks is from 8-12 years, breeding does is 12 years due to complications in pregnancy/delivery with age.
Retired or pets, lifespan can be as long as 15 with up to 18 years being unusual


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Oldest goat I have ever seen would be an 18 year old Nigi who would of lived longer but was attacked and killed by a dog...She was very healthy though


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I knew someone with a 16 year old pygmy. Not sure how long she lived after, but she was very healthy and looked great.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a pregnant Nubian who will be 10 in April. She's strong as an ox!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I have a friend who owns a 13, going on 14, year old Pygmy wether. He's a tough cookie!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

My oldest was born March 02. She is still looking great and will be bred again this year.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

We were offered a 18 yr old pygmy...the guy bought her because the breeder was going to put her down, but we didn't want her as she was ancient and my luck she would drop dead on our property and we would have to dig a hole. Not sure where she is now.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

my oldest hae been around ten, angora and alpine.y saanen does mother is twelve and just kidded. but it was a rough delivery so she isnt being bred again. she didnt kid for the first time unti five though so shes had a pretty cruisey life. my friend had a 26 yr old boer cross doe believe it or not that was still breeding, not sure what happened to her as i move and didnt keep in touch


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I had a friend with alpines that had a 14 year old doe that was infact still producing and in great shape. She died peacefully one night but was healthy and produced over 10 lbs a day.


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

The oldest I have seen would be a 12 year old Saanen that had just kidded. But the oldest I have ever heard of is 24.


----------



## elaine (Feb 20, 2010)

I lost Clive my Saanan wether two years ago age 16, i still have his best buddy Barney a Toggenburg wether who will be 16 this year 

Heres a pic Clive taken not long before i lost him, his back end went and he could no longer get to his feet himself, was very sad because apart from that he was in good health.









Barney in the porch trying to open the back door! lol









Barney last year with his new friend Timmy who we got as a companion for him after we lost Clive. Barney is in real good health and doest act his age at all (i think Timmy keep him young), i am hoping he will be the longest living goat ever lol


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

You have very handsome wethers, Elaine!


----------



## elaine (Feb 20, 2010)

milkmaid said:


> You have very handsome wethers, Elaine!


Thank you 

Anyone else any photos of oldies to share


----------

